# Apple TV : problème upgrade HDD



## oohTONY (15 Juillet 2008)

Hello,
J'ai un soucis :

J'ai tenté la manipulation pour changer le HDD sur une toute récente Apple TV et j'ai le droit à :
Ressource BUsy :






Pourtant l'image disque monte sans soucis







C'est au moment de retransferer l'OS vers le nouveau disque 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## oohTONY (15 Juillet 2008)

UP


----------

